# Old school amp



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

1


----------



## quality_sound (Dec 25, 2005)

Sony did the same thing in the "big reds." Phenomenal amps.


----------



## silverdiesel2574 (Feb 22, 2008)

Where do you guys find this stuff?


----------



## bassfromspace (Jun 28, 2016)

I've never heard of this brand.


----------



## Inferno333 (Mar 29, 2006)

No crap... I've never heard of it.


----------



## benny (Apr 7, 2008)

Beautiful pair, tomtom!


----------



## wheelieking71 (Dec 20, 2006)

wow, thats one ive never seen. and ive seen alot. the heatsink extrusion looks like an old PPI pro-mos.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

1


----------



## starboy869 (Dec 16, 2006)

crazy


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

Nice old school, definitely PPI looking. Any marks or signatures on the boards?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

1


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Dang dude, WHERE do you find this stuff?? And in such mint condition too! I remember these amps but only from seeing ads in CA&E and CSR back in the day. The young kids here wouldn't remember  Being a small amp maker they quite possibly got their heat sinks extruded from whoever was doing PPI's as well. And a phantom power plug, isn't old PPI-ish too? Or maybe I'm thinking of Orion.


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

1


----------



## tristan20 (Nov 28, 2005)

wow holy crap that is one nice zapco piece, never seen one. Must be a custom

Not completely out of the hobby yet, still got my foot in the door. Waiting for someone to kick me hehe

Got a bunch of stuff to sell off still, just need to find the time


----------



## Robb (Dec 5, 2008)

silverdiesel2574 said:


> Where do you guys find this stuff?


they are hardcore car audio people. :laugh:


----------



## baggedbirds (Sep 21, 2008)

[/QUOTE]

Wow, thats super slick. Looks like a PEQ in there and their older crossovers. where do find something like that?

thats a wild looking piece. Would you mind sharing what got that gem for?


----------



## tomtomjr (Apr 24, 2008)

1


----------



## JHirzel (Aug 1, 2011)

Hi, I just cleaned out my garage and found this amp i used to use. Wanting to sell it but cant find much information to help me price it. Was wondering what you could tell me about this amp? Thanks!!


----------



## wdemetrius1 (Aug 16, 2007)

^^

What kind of amp is it? Pictures?


----------



## bigdwiz (Oct 7, 2010)

@tomtomjr and @tristan20, miss you guys on the forum. Stop by and visit sometime please!!

^^Those Cruise Power amps are NICE looking! ^^


----------



## Ampman (Sep 7, 2011)

tomtomjr said:


> Finally got in another Cruise Power amp in today. Super hard to find, and have only owned a few of them. (DAT600xp models) ... I got in the DAT300XP in today from UPS. It was a display unit. Opened it up and it is different than any amp I have seen before. Separate boards for PS and AMP. I have seen separate PS and AMPS before (zapco 150/151, early Phase Linear, early Phase Linear, ect) , but not quite like this. Thought I would share the pics. Don't see many different designs, and this one fits into the 'odd' category. The DAT600xp puts out full power at 8 to 16 ohms bridged. Not 4 or 2 like most amps. Anyone on here ever run the DAT300xp? I have run the DAT600XP's on Eight Petras 15's in 1992-1993 and it was decent. I currently have a new in box one (600 in pic), and always looking for more of this brand. Here is a link to more pics of them, plus the manual pics. If anyone else has any of these, let me know. Enjoy...
> 
> MORE CRUISE POWER PICS
> tomtomjr/CAR AUDIO/cruise power AMP - Photobucket - Video and Image Hosting
> ...


Very nice


----------



## The Dude (Mar 24, 2007)

Sorry to drag this one up, this amp is local to me though: 1 CRUISE POWER SERIES DAT150XP CLASS A & FULL MOSFET CAR POWER AMP


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

^ Wow that is in mint shape.


----------



## TrickyRicky (Apr 5, 2009)

Plus they know what they have....check out the price, lol. I hate when the sellers know what they have, lol.


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

TrickyRicky said:


> Plus they know what they have....check out the price, lol. I hate when the sellers know what they have, lol.


They even link to this thread in their description. :laugh:


----------



## SilkySlim (Oct 24, 2012)

Nice amps just want to hear it.


----------



## Glennerd (Oct 19, 2014)

... and years later, here's the guy with another 300. I picked it up last year, benched it and covered it in a towel. Pretty amp!


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Glennerd said:


> ... and years later, here's the guy with another 300. I picked it up last year, benched it and covered it in a towel. Pretty amp!


PIctures or it didn`t happened.


----------



## Glennerd (Oct 19, 2014)

For some reason I can't post images from my computer? I've had this problem before and stopped using this site. If you look at my profile pic, you'll see it amongst the other amps. I just pulled it out and it's a 150, not a 300.


----------



## Glennerd (Oct 19, 2014)

I was able to add some new pics to my profile, no problem. Not sure what I'm doing wrong?


----------



## dratunes (Nov 29, 2008)

^^^ Holy ****...your local too me ... would love too see it in person!!


----------



## Jcharger13 (Jul 12, 2013)

Glennerd said:


> I was able to add some new pics to my profile, no problem. Not sure what I'm doing wrong?


Quite a collection you have there. Nice gear.


----------



## Glennerd (Oct 19, 2014)

Thanks guys! I love the stuff. It's so cool to know there's more people with the same problem as me. A.A. Amplifier's Anonymous!!!


----------



## Notloudenuf (Sep 14, 2008)

Glennerd said:


> I was able to add some new pics to my profile, no problem. Not sure what I'm doing wrong?


I believe there is a minimum number of posts before you can put pictures in a thread. (at least there once was)


----------



## Glennerd (Oct 19, 2014)

Thx Notloudenuf! I was wondering...? I will gather up the rest of my amps from my buddies garage and post some pics of those in the next week or so. We might be able to arrange a peek sometime, dratunes.


----------

